# Deposit placed on 1997 Fiat Ducato Swift Royale 630



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, we did it. Had a really good look around the van.It has quite a few extras incuding solar panels and a safe. It's in good condition (to us) Got a good price, dealer didn't shift on it, however i am getting some alterations and preventative work done on it so am happy with the deal 15k.....  

Apart from my mortgage this is the most i have ever spent and it's terrifying.

I am going to get an independant inspection done just for my peace of mind, and also an hpi check.

It comes with one of the standard type 12 month Motorcare warranty, covering the habitation parts and appliances and the engine and gearbox etc.

Anybody got any thoughts, information, or advice? Can't really find out much on it, even googling doesn't bring too much info.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*1997*

is that a Petrol or Diesel?


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: 1997*



teemyob said:


> is that a Petrol or Diesel?


2.5TD Diesel


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How strange, I was just waxing lyrical about my old Royal 635.but it was on a VW LT35.1996 vintage. These models had the wide wrap around corners at the back, rather than the old thin strip of metal on the edges like caravans.
Ours only had a gas fire, but was told that it could have blown air added at not too much cost by JC motorhomesIf we had kept it then would have had it done.We got it from Webs, and used it to tour through France and Spain.On the Fiat cab the doors did tend to be flimsy and over certain speeds let the air come in more.2.8lt engine hopefully.ours had the bed at the back with those stupid slide down bed slats that never stayed in place.we fitted a pice of board in the gap( sorry rear U shaped lounge)and put a double mattress over it.used the dinnette and sat mainly outside.wall insulation is not the best, as it was the old style of wool like fillinhg that fitted inside the wooden framework, after a while it sagged and allowed cold spots.roof vents may well need re-sealing,and you could recover the seats with a more modern cloth.sounds like a fair buy at £15K.

cabby


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

The one we have "bought" has both a gas fire and the blown air heating, this is especially nice as it is ducted all round the van even the toilet, and best of all i can reach the controls from bed!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Any pictures Riverboat ?? We like pictures of new arrivals on here :!: 
I'll get me owh then :wink: :lol: 
Something similar to this ?


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep, that's the one, no pictures yet. 

Before i went to view it i could find out very little information on it.

When we went to view it, the seller did say it was going to have its "torsion bars" replaced. 

NOW i have found a thread about these, and it seems that if it has these, it must have an "Alko chassis" (to give increased payload?) Then i read that not greasing these can cause very expensive problems, so now i'm a bit concerned.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ours has a Alko chassis & I've never greased...I'll have to find me manual 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi and congrats on finding your new van.

Im wondering if the thread you found is mine. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-79270-days0-orderasc-10.html

I know I mentioned to you to watch out for the Axles on older vans in your other thread.

For anyone that has a van of this kind of age on an Alko Chassis there are two types of rear axle. One has leaf springs going right through it and if they start to snap as mine have its a complete replacment of the axle. Mine goes in 1 March and will cost £2200. The later models had Torsion bars and apparently if these go they can be replaced without renewing the axle.

Now here is the biggy. You must ensure that with your van service that the axle is properly greased with an industrial pressurised grease gun. There a grease nipples either side. My manual actually states every 5000 miles!

I think there are two reasons why mine failed. I didnt know about greasing so whats to say the previous owners knew? It may never have been greased and certainly hasnt for the 13000 miles I have done in it. We also carry a scooter and despite not being over the payload limit its got to be a contributing factor.

Riverboat. IF your dealer has said they are sorting the axle then perhaps you have nothing to worry about. This could even be a good thing and if its torsion bars rather than the big leaf springs all the better. Just make sure you get all the paper work and ensure its greased.

I hope your not put off by my post and I hope you have as much fun in your new van as we have in ours. Get ye to France. Motorhome heaven!


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi barryd, 
i had actually found two threads and i believe you had contributed to both, the other one is linked here

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/fiat/8390-alko-rear-axle-maintenance-replacement.html

As the advert hadn't mention an Alko chassis (which is a selling point, correct?) i hadn't really looked into it.

Also if he is replacing the torsion bars i assume that means it's not the version that needs a whole axle replacement.

I will give them a call and ask them to ensure that it is greased, but how would i tell when i go to pick it up?

Any further servicing will not be a problem as i "know a man that can!"


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

riverboat2001 said:


> Hi barryd,
> i had actually found two threads and i believe you had contributed to both, the other one is linked here
> 
> http://www.fun.co.uk/fiat/8390-alko-rear-axle-maintenance-replacement.html
> ...


Hi. Not sure if your link is working. The Alko Chassis is a good thing. Im no expert but Swift fit the Alko Chassis onto the base vehicle. Its lower and offers superior handling to standard MH chassis. Im not sure how you will ensure the axle is greased but make sure you mention it and keep on top of it.

Have you got any ideas for you first trip yet?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: 1997*



riverboat2001 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > is that a Petrol or Diesel?
> ...


Great Choice, looking forward to a picture if you can post one?

TM


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> riverboat2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi barryd,
> ...


Well, due to shiftwork, and househunting, it will just be to one of the local sites we have visted in our current van. Benson, by the river Thames is a favourite of ours. Then the New Forest in our first long weekend away, which probably won't be until May!


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Can if it i assume that if it has Torsion bars then it must have an Alko Chassis?


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

when greasing an alko chassis(axle) jack it up and take the weight off the back wheels,and pump as much grease as will go in to it,you will feel when its full as you wont be able to get any more in it.

chris


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

i have passed these details onto seller, so hopefully this should be checked for me.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI 

I have a 630 P reg had it for 6 years if you need any pointers give me a call 
Paul.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheers for that, still waiting for it to be ready, having new torsion bars fitted. 

Hoping i can pick it up sometime next week.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Right, just an update.
Still no van.

Have spoken to the dealer and their mechanic (and he was very helpful)

Basically, they have had trouble with the rear axle, they have told me that it needs replacing and they have been promised this part by suppliers who have continually let them down.
So the upshot of it is, that they are ordering a whole new axle and will have it fitted and ready within six weeks. They have agreed to put this in writing.

The machanic has just phoned me and said that he is looking into getting the "springs" custom made.

Obviously i'm peeved that they have taken so long to tell me this (they did offer a refund of my deposit, but i don't want to spend ages again hunting around for another van)

Does anybody have any views on this?


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI
Is the place you have brought this from a main motorhome dealer as the rear axle to need replacing would make me concerned to what problem it had in the first place, as the rear axle does not do a lot apart from support the rear weight of the motothome the rear axle on mine is fine just passed another MOT at 14 years old and 55,000 miles.
Paul.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, its the torsion bars that need replacing, and they can't be found for this model. So the only option is a new rear axle.


----------

